# Full moon female.



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

I knew that I had a good chance at shooting another coyote under the full moon this weekend. I slept like a baby last night though, and didn't wake up until 5:00 am to add wood to the fire and go pee pee. I usually try to get up around 3 or 3:30 am to do this, which seems to be the best time for coyote activity. So I go to the window and start glassing. Sure enough, there are 2 coyotes on the edge of a strip of set aside that I planted. I had to pee like a race horse though, and wasn't sure if I could concentrate on shooting. So I run to the bathroom and take care of the task at hand real quick. I grabbed my 223 and opened the window. The coyotes were rolling around on something. I watched them for a minute until I had a good shot. I squeezed one off while the female was standing at fully upright and broadside. She dropped like a rock. The muzzle flash blinded me for a second and I never had a chance to get on the second coyote. I was hoping to double up. I really like to kill females. She weighed 35 pounds.


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

Very healthy, wed fed yote. Pelt looks great too.


----------



## ohihunter2014 (Feb 19, 2017)

muddy where you located? don't seem to have much luck around here.


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

I'm in central Ohio. I shot another one last night at midnight. There were 2, I only got 1 of them. Then I had another one come in around 5 am, but never got a shot. I've killed 3 this week and saw several others that I didn't get shots at. They are on fire. Lots of pairs coming through. Probably looking for spots to settle into for raising pups.


----------



## fish4wall (Apr 14, 2004)

question for you guys..
ive been out a handful of times after bow deer season ended. and I've heard a few on 1 or 2 outings...but notings come in....I don't have a spot light so I hunt at first light or in the evenings.
any tips? I know I need to get a light...lol


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

The best activity is in the middle of the night. I never use a light. Go out on a moon light or snow covered night and you should be able able to see fine if you have qaulity optics. I use 10 power Vortex binos to glass in the dark. I use variable power scopes-Vortex, Leuopold, and Nikons depending on the weapon of choice on a given night. I kill a lot of coyotes every year with no lights or night vision. I just take advantage of the moon phase or snow cover. Some nights are just took dark to see well, so I don't bother with it on those nights. I live right smack dab in the middle of a good coyote population, and I very rarely see them at dusk or dawn.


----------



## fish4wall (Apr 14, 2004)

Muddy said:


> The best activity is in the middle of the night. I never use a light. Go out on a moon light or snow covered night and you should be able able to see fine if you have qaulity optics. I use 10 power Vortex binos to glass in the dark. I use variable power scopes-Vortex, Leuopold, and Nikons depending on the weapon of choice on a given night. I kill a lot of coyotes every year with no lights or night vision. I just take advantage of the moon phase or snow cover. Some nights are just took dark to see well, so I don't bother with it on those nights. I live right smack dab in the middle of a good coyote population, and I very rarely see them at dusk or dawn.


cool thanks for the info. the scope I have on my savage axis 22-250 is the Nikon pro staff.


----------



## G-Patt (Sep 3, 2013)

Muddy, are you pretty rural? My neighbors would have a fit shooting a .223 in the middle of the night. Probably should just snare since we have coyotes in our 'hood, but then if I get a neighbor's dog or cat, that would be bad. More power to you. Kill as many of those as possible.


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

I live in a rural area. I switched my 223 out for my 22 mag yesterday. My wife is getting burned out on being woken up at night by a centerfire rifle. She usually gets that way by late winter. The 22 mag just doesn't kill them that well though. I've dropped a few with it in their tracks, but usually they run a ways. I'll hang it up soon until next winter.


----------



## matticito (Jul 17, 2012)

I live in Cleveland and they'll come right up to your house. I have no clue about hunting though. Thanks on the population control been a while since I have seen one but it was right along the turnpike between 250 and Sandusky river.


----------



## Brittany77 (Feb 25, 2018)

Awesome. Keep up the good work!!


----------

